# One of my 5D3s "forgot" how to AV, M, and greensquare



## janvehrenkamp (May 11, 2015)

Hi.
I have just experienced the weirdest thing.
After recording a video on C2 (custom setting 2, saved to manual), my camera has replaced AV with another version of TV, M with Bulb and the greensquare with P(not that I'd care about fullauto, but still).
Tried to google it. Didn't find anything relevant.

Here's a video of the issue:
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200536664455496

Any ideas?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 11, 2015)

Power off, remove both batteries (main and CR1616 clock), let sit for ~30 s then replace batteries. If that doesn't fix it, call Canon.


----------



## janvehrenkamp (May 12, 2015)

Thanks. Didn't fix it though. This camera seems to be the work of an intern or something. Had the shutter unit replaced last autumn and I rarely even use it, it's my backup. :S


----------



## janvehrenkamp (May 13, 2015)

Update, in case anyone is interested:
According to the tech that called me, the selector plate was broken, even though there was no visible damage - "it's just not working", and because of that they had to replace the top cover of the camera.
Weird.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 14, 2015)

Hi janvehrenkamp. 
Good to know what was wrong, hopefully it will be a warranty repair. Guess you w I'll have it back soon now. 

Cheers, Graham. 



janvehrenkamp said:


> Update, in case anyone is interested:
> According to the tech that called me, the selector plate was broken, even though there was no visible damage - "it's just not working", and because of that they had to replace the top cover of the camera.
> Weird.


----------

